# my planted setups



## default (May 28, 2011)

wanted to share some of my tanks, and picks of me trying out a dry start quarantine tank for plants.









redid the scape a couple of days ago, low light plants and tons of wood. lots of anubias and ferns, got some big ones in there.








closer view.









one of my newer tanks, has a bunch of plants in there to beat the algae.. hopefully everything goes smoothly. has some high light plants as well as anubias.









shrimp tank









night shot.

however, wanted to share my take on trying to do a dry start Q tank.
i had some anubias from a pjs for awhile now, but when i got them they were in horrible shape. stuck on algae, twisted, just not great... knew the manager so i got them for a great deal. i placed them in a former tank but didnt do much since the algae was too much for the plants, some made it through and just outgrew it. i got some anubias that were in good shape and some that had algae on it and started to grow them emersed. the algae seems to just dry off so it seems effective.









used the organic miracle gro potting soil.









used vermiculite aswell to boost the plants.









capped with gravel and put different plants in to try. mostly anubias.









top shot









food wrap FTW!

if anyone has comments, advice, or questions dont be shy!


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

nice setups :]


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

love that hairgrass carpet! any C02/ferts?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

jamezgt said:


> nice setups :]


Thanks!


iBetta said:


> love that hairgrass carpet! any C02/ferts?


Thanks as well! I dose some trace an flourish once every blue moon, since the shrimps, and the co2 is so low it shouldn't even count, maybe 2 bubbles a minute =p. thinking about taking this tank apart and making all moss though.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ohhh a nice christmas moss carpet would be nice!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

iBetta said:


> ohhh a nice christmas moss carpet would be nice!


Indeed! But they are conquering the wall ATM lol. I was hoping to get different mosses but would hate them to mix into each other.. Now I just need to find large portions of moss for a good price..


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

nice tanks! i spy my old fissidens haha


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

jesse said:


> nice tanks! i spy my old fissidens haha


+1! Love em, credits to you for having such a nice piece! They are in there for the time being until the background plants grow in.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

do you have a lid on to keep the humidity in, and how much light do you have one it?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

joe said:


> do you have a lid on to keep the humidity in, and how much light do you have one it?


oh man, i just saw this post... so sorry.
but to your extrememly late question, it has food wrap on to keep the moisture in. i added a cheap internal filter to increase moisture. and i have a dual 18" t5ho over the emersed setup.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

some random pics. i took my 29G apart and redid it like 3 times within a night... had a horrible time in the beginning... but heres the outcome, needs to grow in... ughhh patience.
first pic is when it was redone, second was before i took it apart, and the last is of a banana plant that has been growing like crazy, leaves are like 5" big and some are reachign the surface.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

is that elatine gratioles (dont know how to spell it sorry!) in the front? O:


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

iBetta said:


> is that elatine gratioles (dont know how to spell it sorry!) in the front? O:


nope its staurogyne repens!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh do want!! *.*
low-tech carpeting plant?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

iBetta said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh do want!! *.*
> low-tech carpeting plant?


Grows much better high tech and already really slow even with over 5 watts per gallon of light and extremely high amounts of co2 misting... but do able in low tech... just really slow and grows taller lol. but i love these plants. they smell fairly good too for a aquatic plant - they remind me of mints.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

they actually make ur tank smell?  thats pretty wicked!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

iBetta said:


> they actually make ur tank smell?  thats pretty wicked!


Oh no no no lol, I wish it smelt like mint lol. It's just when I'm cutting it and trimming it smells better.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahahah oh man i sounded like a total noob! XD


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

iBetta said:


> ahahah oh man i sounded like a total noob! XD


lol no worries. you should get some


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

got some extra? ;p


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

iBetta said:


> got some extra? ;p


soon soon  im actually gonna try growing them emersed, seen some pictures and they look crazy


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i'll be waiting for sure!


----------

